# Grafiktablett/Zeichentablett leihen?



## HAL (21. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich will eine Zeichnung am PC erstellen und brauche dazu ein Grafiktablett. Ich brauch das aber im Prinzip wirklich nur dieses eine mal, ein Kauf würde sich also nicht lohnen. Kennt jemand einen Anbieter, bei dem man solche Hardware leihen kann? Entweder online oder in Müchen 


Danke & Gruß
HAL


----------



## der_Jan (21. Februar 2006)

Ne, München is mir zu weit. Ansonsten wär da bestimmt was gegangen.^^


----------



## oscarr (21. Februar 2006)

Also wenn Du das eine Bild dann fertig hast und es mit einem guten Tablet gezeichent hast dann wirst Du in Zukunft eh nicht mehr darauf verzichten können. Also investier dsa Geld und hab dann Spass an Deiner kreativen Arbeit mit dem Teil 

Ansonsten:
Bestell Dir ein schönes Intuos3 deiner Wahl. Nutze es 2 Wochen vorsichtig und mach dann gebrauch vom Fernabsatzgesatz! (Onlinebestellung)

Alternativ kannst Du auch eins im Geschäft kaufen und es nach 2-3 Tage wieder umtauschen. Merkt doch eh keine Sau. Mit etwas Freundlichkeit und der Bitte es doch umzutauschen da es als Geschenk gedacht war und leider das falsche war.

Oder, das habe ich auch mal gemacht um das Intuos2 im Vergleich zum 3er zu testen, kauf ein neues Tablet bei Ebay. Wacom versteht sich. Dann verkaufst Du es wieder ein paar Tage später. Habe das mit dem Intuos2 gemacht und habe ca. 10 Euro verlust damit gemacht. (Ebaygebühren) 

Trotzallem ist Deine Idee echt Lustig. Wer verleiht denn schon Grafiktabblets? Cintiq am besten. auweiha


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Februar 2006)

Hi,
nur so am Rande. Man kann bei Wacom das Cintiq 21UX für 1,94 am Tag bei denen Leasen. Wie die genauen Bedingungen sind ließt du am besseten selbst ma ldurch. http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/leasing/index.asp

Viele Grüße


----------

